# Baby Boomers, GEN X, GEN Y...



## Road Guy (May 4, 2012)

While killing time at lunch doing research for (any other business than engineering) I found this demographic write up..

just thought it was interesting!

*Baby Boomers: Born 1943-1960*

This group is the parent generation to the Echo Boomers. They’re heavy travelers, nearing retirement and have discretionary income. They have many activities that keep their focus. Between family, free time, discretionary income, and proven high participation in scuba, it’s important not to ignore this audience. This group tends to be the most active scuba diving customer. Baby Boomers:


Live longer, healthier lives than previous generations

Have a propensity towards travel

View parenthood in a positive light and feel they were positive role models for their children

Want to provide for their financially secure adult children by leaving them an inheritance rather than leaving their money to a charitable organization

View empty-nesting in a positive light

Claim their disposable income has either increased or remained the same (35%) since their children left home

Think looking good is important

Are more likely to engage in traditional exercise programs such as walking, swimming and weightlifting and less likely to try traditional exercises such as pilates, Tai Chi, or salsa dancing

Like to spend their new found free time to focus on becoming debt free, wellness/health, relaxing, traveling and enjoying hobbies

Often pay for their kids and grandkids to join the fun

Have reached the time in their life where they are trying the things they’ve always wanted to do

This is the generation upon which diving was built, so millions of them are already certified. For these reasons, many dive destinations have an active Baby Boomers customer base that is disproportionately large compared to their proportion as new divers.


*Generation X: Born 1961-1979*

Gen X is often the hardest to define, mostly because this group doesn’t like being labeled. The word “pragmatic” is often used to describe this demographic. Ranging from 29-47, they either have families or are just starting that chapter of their life. While they enjoy hobbies and traveling, being practical plays a role in major purchase decisions until their kids are old enough to go with. Gen X’ers are:


Skeptics and critical of everything

Individualists who feel the need for excitement, and to do things others wouldn’t dare to do

Optimistic about quality of life

A group of 20 million with a discretionary spending power of $120 million US annually


*Echo Boomers (Gen Y): Born 1980-2000*

The fastest growing group of new divers, the Echo Boomers, is one of the largest untapped generations (challenging the Baby Boomers in size). It is a group whose attention is difficult to capture. They are extremely active, multitaskers and have a large discretionary income (*thanks to Mom and Dad*!) Plus, they are known to get their parents active in their interests. In previous generations, this role has usually been reversed. Echo Boomers:


Want to control their media experiences

Are masters of multi-tasking and have access to evolving technology

Interests waiver and shift rapidly

Value relationships, having control in life, and being really good at your job.

Were raised in the age of information and uncertainty, teens in this group can be skeptical

Feel that most grown-ups are really stressed out and they don’t want to be the same

Have significant discretionary income (about US $100 or equivalent per week)

Spend family money as well as influence their parents’ spending on both large and small household purchases

63% of 6-17 year olds prefer going online to watching television

Are three times larger than Gen Xers (71-80 million of them)

Are culturally diverse, confident, optimistic, and follow the MTV culture

Respond to humor and irony

Like to volunteer for worthwhile causes

Want to be part of a crowd, think of a phone as a person and believe that staying connected is important

Have less of a nuclear family, which makes them rely on group connections


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

I was born on the cusp of Gen Y, and admit that I probably identify more with that group than Gen X. There's also been shown a link between Veterans (the Greatest Generation) and Gen Y being pretty similar. A Gen Y is more likely to identify with a church or similar group than Gen X.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2012)

I'd have to say I am every bullett point for GEN X (excpet for the money part  )


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> *Echo Boomers (Gen Y): Born 1980-2000*
> 
> The fastest growing group of new divers, the Echo Boomers, is one of the largest untapped generations (challenging the Baby Boomers in size). It is a group whose attention is difficult to capture. They are extremely active, multitaskers and have a large discretionary income (*thanks to Mom and Dad*!) Plus, they are known to get their parents active in their interests. In previous generations, this role has usually been reversed. Echo Boomers:
> 
> ...


These people will be running the country very soon. Be afraid...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

I tend to identify better with Gen X'ers (Born late '79) than any of the other groups. I'm not sure if my ability to identify with them lead to starting a family at a young age(married at 21, son born when I was 24), or the other way around.

IMO, the baby boomers are the reason the political world is in the state that it's in (selfish, me-first policies, let the kids deal with the debt, etc), and the Gen Y'ers are lazy (gimme what I want, but don't work for it).


----------



## kevo_55 (May 4, 2012)

Gen X for me.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

I'm totally Gen Y, except for needing to have control in my life. I don't want the world - I just want your half.


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> the baby boomers are the reason the political world is in the state that it's in (selfish, me-first policies, let the kids deal with the debt, etc


Baby Boomers:


View parenthood in a positive light and feel they were positive role models for their children

Want to provide for their financially secure adult children by leaving them an inheritance rather than leaving their money to a charitable organization

Often pay for their kids and grandkids to join the fun

Have reached the time in their life where they are trying the things they’ve always wanted to do


These traits seem to contradict your assessment of boomers.


----------



## pbrme (May 4, 2012)

Also born late 79.


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

apparently lots of us were.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I don't want the world - I just want your half.


Stop quoting my ex-wife.

I was born 2 1/2 weeks into 80 FWIW.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 4, 2012)

Gen-X here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2012)

GenXer here.

From the ages/dates, I'd say that article is a few years old. Echo Boomers are now called Millenials, i think.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2012)

I really think the Baby Boomers are probably the worst generation, Id rather have the GEN Y or X than the Baby Boomers leading companies and the country any day of the week!


----------



## frazil (May 4, 2012)

&lt;--gen X

I don't think the genY is lazy or selfish. All the younger folks I know seem pretty responsible, and carrying around a lot less baggage than generation X does. It's a huge cultural shift though with all the social media and new modes of communication.


----------



## EM_PS (May 4, 2012)

x-man


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

frazil said:


> &lt;--gen X
> 
> I don't think the genY is lazy or selfish. All the younger folks I know seem pretty responsible, and carrying around a lot less baggage than generation X does. It's a huge cultural shift though with all the social media and new modes of communication.


Baggage thing is spot on. I don't identify with a lot of GenX rebellion. That said, these are stereotypes and lumping millions of people into categories.


----------



## frazil (May 4, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2012)

different groups label the transition from x to y at different times. I have seen a similar break out that has gen x through 1980 and 1981 starts the gen y. At least around here the 1980 to 1981 really was a breaking point in how kids acted,believed, etc.

gen x by other reports which fits, gen y by this which really doesn't fit


----------



## Dark Knight (May 5, 2012)

Gen X


----------



## Master slacker (May 5, 2012)

I dislike the whole generational labeling in the first place. Is there really a break between generations on January 1 of any given year? No. And to generalize the behavior of any particular generation between given years is, in my opinion, stupid. How about this for generational breakdowns?

Grandparents (or great, etc...)

Parents

Young adults

School age

Diaper destroyers


----------



## frazil (May 5, 2012)

^ hmm, you sound pretty critical. Let me guess, gen x?

 . I agree that there's a lot of generalizing going on, but there are some big differences between people born at different times. Our work has started offering generational training to management to help bridge communication gaps between the groups.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 5, 2012)

^ Agreed. The intent isn't to deny people their individuality, it's to identify trends in each generation that help us to understand ourselves and each other better.

I take it MS doesn't take those "Are you Good-Girl Hot or Bad-Girl Hot?" quizzes in Cosmo too often.


----------



## engineergurl (May 5, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I dislike the whole generational labeling in the first place. Is there really a break between generations on January 1 of any given year? No. And to generalize the behavior of any particular generation between given years is, in my opinion, stupid. How about this for generational breakdowns?
> 
> Grandparents (or great, etc...)
> 
> ...


Doesn't make sense, I'm definitly not a young adult (imo) but not a parent...


----------



## Krakosky (May 5, 2012)

83


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2012)

^In a row?


----------



## engineergurl (May 6, 2012)

back in high school, I was so in love with a guy that 83 as his football number ... or maybe it was 84... college boyfriend was number 57 I def remember that...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2012)

> back in high school, I was so in love with a guy that 83 as his football number


Took me until my mid 20s to appreciate #83.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 6, 2012)

^^^ I thought you preferred 12...


----------



## engineergurl (May 6, 2012)

leave it to me and VT to twist a thread, sometimes I think only JR or Fudgey could top our mad skilz..... are those two off making sweet man love or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2012)

It's a gift, what I can I say.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 7, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I think only JR or Fudgey could top our mad skilz..... are those two off making sweet man love or what?


Eww, that sounds messy.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2012)

Somewhat on the cusp between X and Y, though I think their "Y" description characterizes the later years of Y, more so than the early ones. Today's teenager's may as well be aliens to me, even though I was born in the 80's.


----------



## csb (May 7, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Agreed. The intent isn't to deny people their individuality, it's to identify trends in each generation that help us to understand ourselves and each other better.
> 
> I take it MS doesn't take those "Are you Good-Girl Hot or Bad-Girl Hot?" quizzes in Cosmo too often.


:Locolaugh:

Our work also has generational training. It was mostly because the old timers thought the whippersnappers were lazy...or something like that. Actually, the struggle was that Gen X and GenY both don't buy into working at the same place for 30 years and getting the gold watch. The Veterans and the Baby Boomers (to a certain degree) felt working at more than one place showed you weren't trustworthy. It's interesting to see how generational events shape a group of people. No one nowadays would pledge lifelong allegiance to a workplace, because companies don't stick around the same way they used to nor to they provide the same benefits. I save for retirement, but just this morning I really truly had the moment of, "I'm going to work forever." I don't that retirement is a sure thing anymore.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 7, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Echo Boomers:
> 
> 
> Want to be part of a crowd, *think of a phone as a person *and believe that staying connected is important


Some random stay-at-home mom asked for my number at the big box store last week, then texted me to ask if I wanted to set up a playdate for our kids. I didn't respond because I'm not interested in making new friends...yet I spend hours on this board every week reading the musings of complete strangers. That made me think of this description of Gen Y.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 7, 2012)

csb said:


> Actually, the struggle was that Gen X and GenY both don't buy into working at the same place for 30 years and getting the gold watch. The Veterans and the Baby Boomers (to a certain degree) felt working at more than one place showed you weren't trustworthy.


So true!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2012)

csb said:


> I save for retirement, but just this morning I really truly had the moment of, "I'm going to work forever." I don't that retirement is a sure thing anymore.


I realized that I would work til I died at a really young age. I save for retirement, too, but will probably end up using it as an income supplement. SS will be nonexistent by the time I'm slated to reire.

Retirement is a historical anomoly that started sometime after WWII and will end shortly.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 7, 2012)

I've always figured I would work until I died. The job is pretty good at keeping my interest. If I get bored, time to find something new to do. Boredom is a worse sentence than working well into my "Golden" years.


----------



## Wolverine (May 7, 2012)

Just now getting to this and I have something important to say: The Gen X description is complete crap.

Generation X by definition is anyone who ever rocked out to Billy Idol's 1980's hit Rebel Yell.

You see, before he was the king of the spiked hair and heir-apparent of the Elvis-Sneer, young William was in a band called Generation X. So anyone who compulsively (often autonomously) performs the head bob to Rebel Yell (and you know who you are) is a Gen X'er.

Now as with anything, the category gets fuzzy around the edges since there are people born in 1960 and 1980 who do not rock to RY and there are some who do. What's clear is that most people born in 1968-1972 do rock out to RY.

From this, we can define the the other two classes _reducto ad-absurdum_, defining something by what it is not. Baby Boomers are old people who do not know how to rock out to Rebel Yell and find the lyrics incomprehensible. Gen Y'ers are young people who also do not know how to rock out to Rebel Yell and equally do not comprehend the lyrics though for different reasons.

The erroneous descriptions of the classes were obviously created by some researcher who is clearly of the Gen X age demographic, but not Gen X. This unique class is known as _"Nerd"_ [aka "_square_" in Boomer or "_noob_" in Geny.]

I'm just glad I had the opportunity to clear this up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2012)

Wasn't Rebel Yell post Gen-X? I thought he was solo at that point.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

> *Rebel Yell* is the second album by British punk rock artist Billy Idol, released in 1983. It was very successful with four singles on the U.S. Hot 100 charts, while the album reached #6 on the U.S. _Billboard_ 200 album charts. The album has been certified by RIAA 2x platinum and by BPI silver.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebel_Yell_(album)


----------



## csb (May 7, 2012)

My mom owned that Billy Idol album....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

I think the point Wolv was trying to make is that we were the only generation to be of "proper" age to enjoy said album.


----------



## Wolverine (May 7, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Wasn't Rebel Yell post Gen-X? I thought he was solo at that point.
> 
> *[edit: you are correct sir; clarification: GenX=&gt;Billy Idol=&gt;RebelYell=&gt;GenX] *





Dexman PE said:


> *Rebel Yell* is the second album by British punk rock artist Billy Idol, released in 1983. It was very successful with four singles on the U.S. Hot 100 charts, while the album reached #6 on the U.S. _Billboard_ 200 album charts. The album has been certified by RIAA 2x platinum and by BPI silver.





csb said:


> My mom owned that Billy Idol album....


...aaaand there we have our first three bonified Gen Xers! (Four if you count me).
I would not have guessed CSB's Mom, but there you have it.

_"IN THE MIDNIGHT HOUR, SHE CRIED MORE, MORE, MORE-er-or,_

_WITH A REBEL YELL, MORE, MORE, MORE!_

_MORE, MORE, MORE-er! " _


----------



## Wolverine (May 7, 2012)

_WAAAAHHHHHHHOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!_


----------



## frazil (May 7, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> _"IN THE MIDNIGHT HOUR, SHE CRIED MORE, MORE, MORE-er-or,_
> 
> _WITH A REBEL YELL, MORE, MORE, MORE!_
> 
> _MORE, MORE, MORE-er! " _


Just reading that made me bop my head. :th_rockon:


----------



## envirotex (May 7, 2012)

^^^high school anthem.


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2012)

I suppose by those standards, I am not a gen x, I was under the age of ten when I was singing that song...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 7, 2012)

Definitely before my time, though I was born in '77, we live a sheltered life. No MTV or fancy stuff like that. Looked it up on youtube, the video is hilarious.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 7, 2012)

Though we did listen to Kenny Rogers and the Beach Boys on 8-track.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2012)

GenXers were the last to experience the legal thrill of driving down the road in a Camaro with the rear end jacked up, the rear wheels sticking out while a cold can of PBR rested between your legs and Boston screamed through the eight track on Jensen triax speakers.


----------



## csb (May 8, 2012)

My state just prohibited open container by the driver a few years ago....


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Boomers:
> ...


Just curious: Why did you give some "randonm stay-at-home mom" your number in the first place?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 8, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Just curious: Why did you give some "randonm stay-at-home mom" your number in the first place?


We chatted for a long time first so it would have been rude to say "No, I don't want to give you my number". And I know how isolating it feels to be a first-time mom, so I was hoping I would be more motivated to make friends even though we seem to have nothing in common.


----------



## Wolverine (May 8, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> GenXers were the last to experience the legal thrill of driving down the road in a Camaro with the rear end jacked up, the rear wheels sticking out while a cold can of PBR rested between your legs and Boston screamed through the eight track on Jensen triax speakers.


Yes, see? The Captain gets it. 
_*"WITH A REBEL YELLLLLL..."*_



engineergurl said:


> I suppose by those standards, I am not a gen x, I was under the age of ten when I was singing that song...





mudpuppy said:


> Definitely before my time, though I was born in '77, we live a sheltered life. No MTV or fancy stuff like that. Looked it up on youtube, the video is hilarious.


 If either of you experienced even the slightest trace of rocking out, you are GenX.




mudpuppy said:


> Though we did listen to Kenny Rogers and the Beach Boys on 8-track.


 Er, maybe not MP though.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 8, 2012)

I seem to recall a lot of AC/DC Back In Black on the tape deck in high school. It was still a recent album back then.


----------



## envirotex (May 8, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> GenXers were the last to experience the legal thrill of driving down the road in a Camaro with the rear end jacked up, the rear wheels sticking out while a cold can of PBR rested between your legs and Boston screamed through the eight track on Jensen triax speakers.


It was a 1968 Mustang coupe with speaker cut outs in the back, and Licensed to Ill that was released in 1987 sounded equally good to Rebel Yell...

You've gotta fight for your right to PAAAAAR-TAY!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> I seem to recall a lot of AC/DC Back In Black on the tape deck in high school. It was still a recent album back then.


The tapes I had to buy multiple copies for because I listened to them too much and broke the tape:

AC/DC: Back In Black, Dirty Deeds, Highway to Hell, For Those About to Rock

Sex Pistols: Never Mind the Bollocks

Hooters: Nervous Night

Smithereens: especially for You

The cars: Candy-O, Heartbeat City

Tom Petty: Damn the Torpedoes, Hard Promises

Cowboy Junkies: The Trinity Sessions


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 8, 2012)

I define Gen Xers as anyone that rocked out the Rebel Yell AND Pearl Jams Alive.


----------



## envirotex (May 8, 2012)

Well, yeah...and wore flannel.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2012)

&lt;--- Don't like Pearl Jam, and never really a big fan of flannel.

I still consider myself a Gen X'er though...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Well, yeah...and wore flannel.


Can't deal with flannel. Too hot.


----------



## EM_PS (May 8, 2012)

Pearl Jam was def trending Y-ish to me.

X-ers had the stadium rockers! From Led Zep, Ozzy, Dio, Kiss, AC/DC, to Crue, Priest, &amp; Metallica etc - after that, Rock just got whiney &amp; emo


----------



## envirotex (May 8, 2012)

I can tell y'all didn't grow up in the ATX...

music, music, everywhere

SRV, soulhat, ian moore, zz-top, arc angels, black cat lounge, south park meadows (pearl jam mid 90s), liberty lunch, emo's, willie nelson and his picnic

staduim rockers came here, too but we had all kinds of music everywhere, still do, but not like it was...

wait, isn't nostalgic on the Gen-X list?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2012)

Ironically enough, this was posted on the local news website today:

http://www.9news.com/news/article/267060/188/How-to-successfully-manage-Gen-Y-coworkers


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> GenXers were the last to experience the legal thrill of driving down the road in a Camaro with the rear end jacked up, the rear wheels sticking out while a cold can of PBR rested between your legs and Boston screamed through the eight track on Jensen triax speakers.


Triax's!! you lucky bastard I only had Coaxs... and it was Firebird thank you.


----------



## frazil (May 8, 2012)

csb said:


> Our work also has generational training. It was mostly because the old timers thought the whippersnappers were lazy...or something like that. Actually, the struggle was that Gen X and GenY both don't buy into working at the same place for 30 years and getting the gold watch. The Veterans and the Baby Boomers (to a certain degree) felt working at more than one place showed you weren't trustworthy. It's interesting to see how generational events shape a group of people. No one nowadays would pledge lifelong allegiance to a workplace, because companies don't stick around the same way they used to nor to they provide the same benefits. I save for retirement, but just this morning I really truly had the moment of, "I'm going to work forever." I don't that retirement is a sure thing anymore.


During the generational training at my work, one of the younger people brought this up, that gen y doesn't buy into the long term career thing. The response was "we aim to make your experience here a good one. So go, work somewhere else, gain experience, and when you're ready to come back, we'll make it easy to do so". I thought that was an interesting approach. Loyalty is no longer such a valued trait.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2012)

The loyalty issue goes both ways, though. What does Gen Y have to be loyal to? The lack of a pension or retirement fund? Piddly 401k contributions? Shitty health care plans?

I think the notion that a lot of Gen Y'ers (at least the ones old enough to be a part of the permanent work force) and late Gen X'ers have also opened their eyes that by the time they're _supposed_ to retire, a) social security and medicare may very well be nonexistent due to the overwhelming disarray of both programs, and B) the odds of having to continue to work to support oneself financially is significantly higher than it used to be. The never-ending pursuit of more money is a fight or flight response to financial planning, as a pat on the back with little monetary returns is only going to get you so far.

I did find it interesting though during the leadership development program here at work, the intangibles of managerial loyalty, verbal appreciation of work, and a good (physical) work environment polled higher on the list of desirables than money did.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 9, 2012)

Supe said:


> I think the notion that a lot of Gen Y'ers (at least the ones old enough to be a part of the permanent work force) and late Gen X'ers have also opened their eyes that by the time they're _supposed_ to retire, a) social security and medicare may very well be nonexistent due to the overwhelming disarray of both programs, and B) the odds of having to continue to work to support oneself financially is significantly higher than it used to be.


GenXers probably discovered this earlier than most. I figured it out when I was ten, when the workings of SS were explained to me during a bicentenial celebration. I realized then I'd have to work until I died and whatever I saved up would be an income supplement and SS would be gone, baby, gone.


----------



## csb (May 9, 2012)

My social security letters come with a note that I will not see that money if the system stays the same. However, if I can become substantially disable, they have good news for me. Well, except for the substantially disabled part.


----------

